# Bad Loss!!



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

James and I seem to run into each other on diffirent forums. I can however say that he is a great guy...... James dont get too windgat now!!!:wink:


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

husky said:


> Fellow Archers,
> 
> I would like to meet all of you guys when i'm in the surrounding area, it includes you "karoojager" although you so far. That way i would know who i'm talking to on this site. So many things to learn from each other especially those of you, who have been through hunts, that i must still achieve.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Dear Georg,

Thank you for you nice words, but every medal have two sides:wink:
James is the new ambassador in NZ provinz from S.A., and I am in the northernmost provinz of S.A.:wink: We are not dead, we are only some kilos far away.
If you want you can every time visit me here, it is only a twelve hour flight.
Here in the north province we can make a trophy mouse safari with brai and some drinks after trophy skinning in the evening.


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Karoojager, 12 flight I've been on that aint the problem its the coming back thats the isue.What if I don't want to come back and then you should be willing to sit up with me.
Thanx 4 the invitation though. Who knows maybe I might just do it!

George:wink:


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

bowman africa said:


> husky said:
> 
> 
> > Fellow Archers,
> ...


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

husky said:


> Karoojager, 12 flight I've been on that aint the problem its the coming back thats the isue.What if I don't want to come back and then you should be willing to sit up with me.
> Thanx 4 the invitation though. Who knows maybe I might just do it!
> 
> George:wink:


George, I have no afraid that you want to stay here for longer than a holiday.
We have here no velcroheads as helper, my wife is ugly and 120 kilo heavy and my freezer is every time empty, my neighbours are Arabs and the air is full of garlic odor and mystery loud music, the cars drive at the other side, and we have a lot of cold and wet weather, in the TV you can see after 10°° in the night naked girls, in few words, here is not a place to stay longer than needed.:wink:


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

Everything you told about wife, arabs etc. is fine. The fact that there are no velcroheads makes it very attractive though. If that is the case, you better prepare for a lot of us visiting (and not returning).


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

:embara: You guys are too kind!


:darkbeer: I will fly the SA flag high, and I will maintain contact with you guys. 

I owe a lot to all of you and thanks for the kind words. 

Husky, it was great to meet you and I will definitely haul my bow to your spot and loose a few with you!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank,

Perhaps in a year or two I will be in our far northern province for a hunting show and we must make a plan for one of those Mouflon sheep.

Oh and gents, 

From what I've heard Frank's wife is not 120kg. I've heard that she is a lovely, supportive woman with all the patience in the world.
Having a trophy mouse hunter for a husband can't be easy.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Frank,
> 
> Perhaps in a year or two I will be in our far northern province for a hunting show and we must make a plan for one of those Mouflon sheep.
> 
> ...


Craig,

You are every time welcome at my home, hospitality is one of our family rule.

In regards to my wife, you information being wrong, she is 140 kg
Take a look at the picture below:wink:
I am also at this photo, do you can see me ?

View attachment 372037


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

New Zealand, here I come!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I see you Frank. Just barely but I see you.:wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*It a real blow to us all...*

To lose such a good man to such a small island? James speaks very highly of you as well, George. 

We, who are left need to stick together for the good of our sport. We need very possible archer, bow in hand to shoot together. This way we can create a great life style for ourselves. 

James you will be sorely missed mate....Keep the flag flying mate.

Take care all,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

James you will be sorely missed! You are truly one of the most pleasant chaps I've talked to in my life. Hope to run into you some day, either over here or in OZ!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> James you will be sorely missed! You are truly one of the most pleasant chaps I've talked to in my life. Hope to run into you some day, either over here or in OZ!


Engee are you also making tracks South?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Not yet! But if this country keeps blindly ignoring that the powers that be are trying to eradicate all whites we may have no choice...


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes I agree, we have so much potential as a country, The potential to be great or the potential to be a disaster. The thing is to decide how far we are willing to risk our famalies until we move.

Strong and honest leadership at the helm would see us all right but I see Jz piloting us into every pier, dock and buoy in the harbour as he tries to keep all the promises that he has made.

let us hope 
Have a great Easter 
Ryan


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ja vok huil ek amper Until I saw poor frank I think most of the white people is waiting to see what is zuma planning for us in 2009 but maybe will see you that side james


----------



## Diamond_SA (Apr 8, 2006)

*Good Luck James !*

Our loss is NZ's gain...

A true gentleman and all round nice guy !

Good Luck James !


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Diamond. It is sad to be leaving all of you guys behind!

I shot with Husky yesterday, and what a great time we had. Butts at 80 yds, and great company as well. Thanks for the invite!

And to all of you in the N KZN area, make a point of getting to Dundee. All I can say is that there is a vision to grow archery in the area!


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*pics*

Hey James,

Tried to pun on those pics BUT all i can think of is putting arrows on the but please HELP!! What or how do i do it!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Click on Post reply - then when the screen pops up, click on Manage Attachments. Find the file - it must be less than 122Kb to be allowed. If you need to resize it let me know.


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*Hi Matatazela...*

Hi There

It was great to meet you before you left for NZ.

Would have been great to shoot a couple of arrow together.

Great bow you bought hope you have many happy arrow shoot times with the skaapsteeker.:cocktail:

So long Bushhat:darkbeer:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes, it was good to have met you too, Bushhat! It is a great pity to leave such a great community of archers.


----------

